# [SOLVED] USB Device Not Recognized



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I just reformatted my Toshiba Tecra 9000 and installed a fresh copy of Windows XP SP3. Installed latest chipset and drivers from Toshiba support. 

When my laptop goes into stand by mode, I move the track ball to get the windows profile page to come up, click my profile to pull it up, and I get this error about 6 times in the bottom right. When I close one, another pops up. I believe it's six times that it happens. 

I'm confused because I don't have any usb devices plugged into my laptop? Only thing plugged into it is the power cord? I did used to get this same problem when I used this laptop in the past and couldn't figure it out then either. 

Under device manager I went down to Universal Serial Bus controllers and opened that up. There are 3 Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2482 (then 2484 and 2487) and 3 USB Root Hub, but nothing with yellow exclamation points or anything...

I did installed a copy of Windows 2000 before this install. I quickly realized nothing is supported for that OS anymore, but I mention this because when I was going threw device manager and getting the drivers, I did see an "unknown device" that I had no idea what it was. Now I don't see that anymore here with my XP install, but I do recall a random unknown device. 

Anyhow, I've decided to clean this laptop up and use it again so I would really like to resolve this issue. I researched it a bunch on google but all the threads I came across were related to devices people are trying to get working. There is no device here. Nothing is plugged into the laptop. I use a flash drive to transfer drivers and stuff but that's it. The flash drive is not plugged in when I get this error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Hi all your drivers are here Model Content Page
pages on to three for xp would it be the sd card reader


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Huh? 

I know about the drivers. I used that exact site to install all the drivers when I reformatted. 

You're saying I need drivers for a usb port that already works?... Which driver would be considered the usb ports then? I know PCI is the side port so that wouldn't be it. Also the ports in device manager say they are working fine and don't show any missing drivers. I don't recall ever needing to install drivers for a usb port. Thought they were like a DVD drive, where you don't need to manually do drivers.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Hi normally you would be correct I'am just trying to find a possible cause ie the sd card reader as mentioned it is really trial and error finding the culprit here it could be something has just plain failed


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Well actually I was never able to get a wireless adapter to work in this laptop. I have old threads on here about it. It used to work fine when I was at school back in Florida. 

Then eventually the card stopped showing networks. But it wasn't the cards I was using since I'd try brand new ones and still have same situation. I have a brand new PCI wireless adapter sitting in the closet that wouldn't work in this laptop so I figured I'd just get a usb wireless adapter. 

You think the PCI port could be giving a USB error though?... There has to be a way of seeing what device the computer is talking about when it gives these errors though... If so and it's something not needed I can disable the darn thing or something. 

Also, why would it say this with nothing plugged in? That's another thing that confuses me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Some hardware in laptops still come under usb have you tried looking at the show hidden devices tab in device manager


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Also check for any damage around the USB's might be a hardware fault rather than drivers. I have had many laptops in work with USB errors such as "Power surge on USB port" with nothing plugged in. Needless to say it was eventually diagnosed as a motherboard fault.

Good luck,
Altie


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

No I didn't know about the show hidden devices tab. I will check it out later today after work. If there is nothing there I will attempt to install the PCI driver. I wasn't aware older devices could show ports as "usb" devices. 

There is no physical damage around the two usb ports in the back if that is what you are referring to as far as damage.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Go to device manager then near the top of the page view click on that


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Oh wow. You're totally right. There is a device there. Under other device there are two "Unknown." Now when I get properties of them the only thing I see that stands out to me as far as information that might be relevant is location is Device on ACPI compliant system.

Now how do I find out what this is so I can get drivers for it? I've gone threw the Toshiba support page and installed whatever was missing when I installed XP which was, Display, Modem, Ethernet, Audio (and chipset but that wasn't listed as missing). 

Would everest identify the device? I know it provides an abundance of information on your PC when run, but I really have no idea how to read it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Try this Unknown Device Identifier v5.02 (System Utility Freeware) Download, Review, Softwares & Apps


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Very nice. I ran it and will paste the results in a txt document I saved but to be honest I'm 100% lost on how I find out which one out of all of those devices is the one I'm looking for?


```
Device Information Listing for [email protected]_1 - 3/23/2012 1:47:03 PM

Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
	Chip: Texas Instruments (TI)  TSB43AB22 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_00
		Vendor
			Texas Instruments
		Device
			Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
		Chip Vendor
			Texas Instruments (TI)
		Chip
			TSB43AB22 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller
Toshiba ToPIC100 CardBus Controller
	Chip: Toshiba America Information Systems  ToPIC100 PCI to CardBus Bridge with ZV Support
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_1179&DEV_0617&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_32
		Vendor
			Toshiba
		Device
			Toshiba ToPIC100 CardBus Controller
		Chip Vendor
			Toshiba America Information Systems
		Chip
			ToPIC100 PCI to CardBus Bridge with ZV Support
Toshiba Secure Digital host controller
	Chip: Toshiba America Information Systems  SD Card Controller Type A
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_1179&DEV_0805&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_03
		Vendor
			Toshiba
		Device
			Toshiba Secure Digital host controller
		Chip Vendor
			Toshiba America Information Systems
		Chip
			SD Card Controller Type A
S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC Toshiba
	Chip: S3  86C584 SuperSavage/IXC SDRAM
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_5333&DEV_8C2E&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_05
		Vendor
			S3 Graphics, Inc.
		Device
			S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC Toshiba
		Chip Vendor
			S3
		Chip
			86C584 SuperSavage/IXC SDRAM
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
	Chip: Intel  82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Network Connection
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_1031&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_41
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Network Connection
Intel(R) 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge - 2448
	Chip: Intel  82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_41
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge - 2448
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2482 
	Chip: Intel  82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) USB UHCI Controller #1
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_2482&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_01
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2482 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) USB UHCI Controller #1
Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2484 
	Chip: Intel  82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) USB UHCI Controller #2
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_2484&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_01
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2484 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) USB UHCI Controller #2
Intel(r) 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller
	Chip: Intel  82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_2485&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_01
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(r) 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
TOSHIBA Software Modem AMR
	Chip: Intel  82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) AC'97 Modem Controller
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_2486&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_01
		Vendor
			TOSHIBA
		Device
			TOSHIBA Software Modem AMR
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) AC'97 Modem Controller
Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2487 
	Chip: Intel  82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) USB UHCI Controller #3
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_2487&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_01
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2487 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CA/CAM (ICH3-S/ICH3-M) USB UHCI Controller #3
Intel(R) 82801CAM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 248A 
	Chip: Intel  82801CAM (ICH3-M) PATA Controller
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_248A&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_01
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82801CAM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 248A 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CAM (ICH3-M) PATA Controller
Intel(R) 82801CAM LPC Interface Controller - 248C 
	Chip: Intel  82801CAM (ICH3-M) LPC Interface
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_248C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82801CAM LPC Interface Controller - 248C 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82801CAM (ICH3-M) LPC Interface
Intel(R) 82830 Processor to I/O Controller - 3575 
	Chip: Intel  82830M/MG/MP Chipset SDRAM Controller / Host-hub Interface
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_3575&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82830 Processor to I/O Controller - 3575 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82830M/MG/MP Chipset SDRAM Controller / Host-hub Interface
Intel(R) 82830 Processor to AGP Controller - 3576 
	Chip: Intel  82830M/MP Chipset CPU to AGP Bridge
	Detail
		PnpID
			VEN_8086&DEV_3576&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
		Vendor
			Intel
		Device
			Intel(R) 82830 Processor to AGP Controller - 3576 
		Chip Vendor
			Intel
		Chip
			82830M/MP Chipset CPU to AGP Bridge
SanDisk Cruzer U3 4gb SDCZ36
	Vendor: SanDisk
	PnpID: VID_0781&PID_5530
	Device: Cruzer U3 4gb SDCZ36
Personal Communication Systems Dual PSX Adaptor
	Vendor: Personal Communication Systems
	PnpID: VID_0810&PID_0001
	Device: Dual PSX Adaptor
USB Root Hub
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: usb\root_hub
USB Mass Storage Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
CD-ROM Drive
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: gencdrom
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpipic_up
Disk drive
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: gendisk
Secondary IDE Channel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: secondary_ide_channel
Primary IDE Channel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: primary_ide_channel
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0303
Media Control Devices
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmmci
Video Codecs
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmvid
Audio Codecs
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmacm
Legacy Video Capture Devices
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmvcd
Legacy Audio Drivers
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_mmdrv
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{8c07dd50-7a8d-11d2-8f8c-00c04fbf8fef}
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{6c1b9f60-c0a9-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{4245ff73-1db4-11d2-86e4-98ae20524153}
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{2f412ab5-ed3a-4590-ab24-b0ce2aa77d3c}
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}
Default Monitor
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: monitor\default_monitor
Generic Television
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: monitor\pnp09fe
Toshiba Internal 1024x768 Panel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: monitor\tos5082
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0f13
Infrared Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_irdaminiport
1394 Net Adapter
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: v1394\nic1394
RAS Async Adapter
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: sw\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}
Packet Scheduler Miniport
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_pschedmp
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_l2tpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_pptpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_pppoeminiport
Direct Parallel
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_ptiminiport
WAN Miniport (IP)
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: ms_ndiswanip
Communications Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0501
ECP Printer Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0401
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\swenum
Microcode Update Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\update
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\mssmbios
Volume Manager
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\ftdisk
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c08
Microsoft Composite Battery
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: composite_battery
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\fixedbutton
ACPI Thermal Zone
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\thermalzone
ACPI Lid
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c0d
ACPI Fan
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c0b
System board
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c01
PCI bus
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0a03
System CMOS/real time clock
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0b00
ISAPNP Read Data Port
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: isapnp\readdataport
Numeric data processor
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c04
Motherboard resources
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0c02
System speaker
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0800
Direct memory access controller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0200
System timer
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0100
Programmable interrupt controller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: *pnp0000
Printer Port Logical Interface
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: lptenum\microsoftrawport958a
Terminal Server Device Redirector
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\rdpdr
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\rdp_mou
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: root\rdp_kbd
Intel PentiumIII Processor
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\genuineintel_-_x86_family_6_model_11
SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port
	Vendor: SMC
	PnpID: *smcf010
Generic volume
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: storage\volume
Microsoft AC Adapter
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\acpi0003
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: acpi\pnp0c0a
USB Human Interface Device
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: usb\class_03
HID-compliant game controller
	Vendor: Microsoft
	PnpID: hid_device_system_game
```
I also found this while tinkering around in msinfo32 if that helps at all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

It's the wifi,have you thoght about a usb wifi dongle


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

WIFI?! My laptop has wifi!? 

What's a usb wifi dongle? 

I have a PCI wireless adapter but I could never get it to work right with this laptop. So I was going to buy a wireless usb adapter. Now I know there is a switch on the front of this computer that turns wireless off and on but I thought that was just an option when purchased and this didn't have the internal wireless card installed. Are you saying it does? So I just need drivers for the internal wireless card????? That would be too cool because I always considering buying the internal card for this 9000/9100 model to have internal wireless.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Well according to what you posted and the screenshot that is the wifi and is your errant device,the usb adapter is the same as a dongle, google the info in your screenshot and see what comes up


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

I did google the info in my screenshot. 

ACPI\T0S6202\2&DABA3FF&0 pulls up no search results for me. 

Oh, dongle=just a plain ol' usb wireless adapter. Yes, I was going to purchase one in the near future but heck, if the computer has the internal wireless device installed why would I? I'm going to go find the wireless drivers and get back with you. 

It's possible that it's malfunctioned and not working anymore, hens the reason the previous owner was using an adapter, but the previous owner was my ex and she's not the brightest and certainly not tech savvy. So, it's also quite possible the last few owners just simply didn't know it had wireless. I'll get back with you in two minutes when I test the Toshiba wireless driver.

Okay, installed the WIFI drivers for XP and it did nothing. Still showing the hidden device w/o driver and all. Any other ideas? If I connect the laptop to the internet will that program u recommended connect to the net and possibly auto id the device and download them? That's asking a bit much from a program but that would be super sweet...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Hi ok for some reason I now get no result on the wifi not sure what has happend to it but I may have been in error (I did find it yesterday)and looking in the toshiba forums found this thread Toshiba Support Forums: Tecra M4: Unknown Device ... I do apologies if I mislead you not intentional I assure you


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: USB Device Not Recognized*

Lol, no worries. You had me going there for a minute! Yeah, I've considered buying the actual internal wireless card and installing that since this has the on/off switch and everything but I was under the impression since that's older technology, I'd probably get a better wireless signal with a wireless usb adapter. 

Anyhow, I read that Toshiba article you found and it was indeed the ACPI Common Modules. (whatever that is) I know it enables some of the FN F key hot keys I think?... I dunno. Anyhow, It's resolved. Now I need to get a little usb wireless adapter for this bad boy and it's a nice little portable laptop. Sure it's old but that don't mean nothin'. I'm just using it for old console video games on the go and internet on the go anyhow. 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Usb is the best bet finding the right card could take some time for a older machine


----------

